# Intense Tandem on Ebay, wow....



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290173505022&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019

This poor guy, well.... just all that custom work, double fork, double front disc, independent drive (so the stoker actually hits *more* pedal strikes...) on and on!

A fairly well appointed El Conquistador de Montanas would not come close to $15k, and likely be pretty darned capable on the DH, such that a tandem can ride a World Cup DH course.... and heck the El Testigo seems super burly. And the Ventana tandems have resale value down the road, and are cerainly NOT for just ambling on a bike path getting quality time together...

Doesn't look like this Intense ever got finished up, sort of a Spruce Goose.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

I can't believe somebody would put that much money into a bike........it seems a little obsessive for a single purpose bike.


----------



## TwoWheelWonder (Mar 7, 2007)

That man is awesome. If I had a reason and the means to buy it, I would. Gotta say, I've never heard of Mr. Dirt before. They any good?


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

MR Dirt, yeah, dunno on that, with Fox 40s, Marzocchi 888, and Boxxers out there, eh, maybe Mr Dirt has something going on (sure don't see alot about them in single bike or tandem circles...)

But, TwoWheelWonder, the silly thing is that for well under $15k, you could fire up a heck of a Ventana tandem, and truly as "DH Ready" as this Intense tandem looks to be. And you could even get it in the right size. 

In all the tandem off roading I've done and seen, some pretty crazy stuff, I just don't see a tandem riding a World Cup DH course that involves mandatory air, gaps and drops. Huh, mebbee?


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Why wouldn't you just e-bay the frame-only for $3k and take a $3k loss. Then order the correct size? Custom dh tandem. $14.5K in parts/frame. Something seams fishy. 

Oh well, bidding is up to $16.25K right now. Gotta love capitalism.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

bingemtbr said:


> Why wouldn't you just e-bay the frame-only for $3k and take a $3k loss. Then order the correct size? Custom dh tandem. $14.5K in parts/frame. Something seams fishy.
> 
> Oh well, bidding is up to $16.25K right now. Gotta love capitalism.


Don't you mean $1.625K?  I Love Math but can't spell worth a hill of beans :thumbsup:


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

Ahh....$1600, that makes more sense. Poor sucker better have a reserve.


----------



## tl1 (Dec 21, 2003)

*But, but, but...*



mtnbiker4life said:


> I can't believe somebody would put that much money into a bike...


...it was fabricted by Derek Collins (of NASCAR fame)!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

I'd take Ventana's fabrication, they make bikes after all! Not NASCARs... I probably wouldn't want a NASCAR built by Ventana..... well, dunno, maybe.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

FYI, this tandem has a new home at Over the Edge in Fruita, hanging on the back wall above the "lounge"! I guess one of our better cleints bought it for us to have at the shop! It was quite a pain to put together!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

May as well hang Chet's Ibis tandem up there, too. 

That Intense is a study in over thinking. Just icky.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

sparrow said:


> May as well hang Chet's Ibis tandem up there, too.
> 
> That Intense is a study in over thinking. Just icky.


They're both there!


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

Need to get Chet and Screampint out riding that Ibis! Or someone, that thing shouldn't be a "hanger"


----------

